# Large anubia turning yellow?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Do any of you know about large anubias? I have a few of them and usually they do well in my tanks. The small anubias do, too.

But now I've got one in my 8 gallon Fluval tank and two of the leaves have gone yellow. As it is the centrepiece plant, this is very noticeable.

The substrate is Fluval shrimp substrate, and I don't know anything about it but it lowers the pH in my tank to 6, whereas my other tanks are at about 7.

Do you know what's wrong? Is it nutrients? pH? Light? (It's a 13Watt daylight fluorescent over 8 gallons, and the light is above the glass cover. 

If you have any ideas, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is something that I found that might help you and others out

planted aquarium - Amitos Random Blabbering


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Maureen.

It could just be old age. I say, snip off the leaves and don't worry about it. Cut them close to the rhizhome and you should be good to go. It could also be because the plant was recently moved to the tank and it is just adjusting. No need to panic.......

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Second what Stuart said

What condition were the Anubias growing in? i.e. light, fertilzer, substrate, tank size. depth of the anubias in the old tank. Was the roots in the substrate?

My 4 year old Anubias nana 'petite' still have the leaves from 4 years ago. They don't lose their old growth unless there is a change in the environment. They need a consistent and stable supply of nutrients. Nutrients doesn't have to be very high to sustained old growth.

They readily transfer from emersed to submersed without losing leaves. Can't say the same for submersed to emersed.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. Thanks for the link, Taureandragon76.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Do you know what the pH is in the shrimp tank and the eco complete tank?

I wonder if the fluval substrate can be substituted for ada soil.

I am not surprise if the anubias just need a lot of acclimatization going from normal planted tank to an acidic planted setup. Plants tend to go through those funky sheding when the environment is fairly drastic. 

You want to help me do a test? place an emersed Anubias in the tank and tell me if you notices the same yellowing.


Add:

If Fluval substrate contains humic acid, mineralizing will not correct the substrate from being acidic. A lot of the commercial available humic/fluvic acid source comes from Leonardite.


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a small one that I just bought today and put it in my tank and about 6-7 hours later - I noticed it going yellow... so you think its because of the drastic change from tank to tank? My tank is cycling so I thought maybe it had something to do with the high nitrites at the moment? So you think it will adjust ? I added a fertilizer that the lps told me to put in the tank?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure, fishnfvr -- Maybe it just looks more yellow in a different light? Or, could you have accidentally have added too much fertilizer?

My anubias turned yellow slowly, not immediately. I've made two changes and they seem to be responding. The first change is, I replaced the light. It started to flicker on me and so I exchanged it, and the new one is much brighter. So, I think that the light was not functioning at 13watts from the beginning.

The other thing is, I started to add Flourish Comprehensive and Trace. The plants are looking better. They were really starting to deteriorate, so I'm pleased with their recovery.

The anubia in my Eco Complete tank has been fine all along.

Edge, thank you for the suggestions. I missed your post at first. I don't have an emersed anubia to experiment with, all my anubias are emersed. But I did put these anubias (from the same batch) into different tanks.

The pH in the Fluval substrate tank is 6.5, in my Eco Complete tank it is 7.



fishnfvr said:


> I have a small one that I just bought today and put it in my tank and about 6-7 hours later - I noticed it going yellow... so you think its because of the drastic change from tank to tank? My tank is cycling so I thought maybe it had something to do with the high nitrites at the moment? So you think it will adjust ? I added a fertilizer that the lps told me to put in the tank?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy, hmm....I noticed ny Anubias Nana that I moved from my Eclipse 3 into my Ebi is also now turning yellow. It was fine in the eclipse.

Difference with mine is when it was in the eclipse it was at the bottom and in the Ebi it is near the surface. I wonder if it is getting too much light now?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

probably low nutrients. Anubias need a lot of nutrients to stay big. If you dropped the plant into a new tank without a matured gravel bed and or high bioload, there is a chance the plant is bottoming out water column nutrients.

When I had my large anubias emersed, I kept the water column ferts at 100 ppm NO3. near impossible to achieved 100 ppm NO3 in a fish tank without being high risk for fish. plant recovered in size after the root spread out in the gravel.


----------

